# Pontoon vs Belly



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

in meinem Verein steht demnächst wohl eine Änderung bez des Bootsangelns an, man will BBs wohl zulassn, darunter würde evtl auch noch ein Pontoon zu biegen sein.

wer von Euch kan mir die Vor und Nachteile aus eigener Erfahrung der beiden Boote kurz erläutern.

THX im voraus.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Nur mal so Oberflächlich, Pontoonboote sind meistens teurer wenn man was hochwertiges will, locker bis 1000 €.
Mit Bellys kann man deutlich billiger wegkommen


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

im SH-Anglerforum gibts ein gebrauchtes für 700 EUR !
bei nem Ponton boot hat man deutlich mehr Schlepperei, längere Aufbauzeit und auch Transportprobleme !
das Dingens bekommst du nicht so ohne weitere in den Autokofferraum #d

ich befasse mich ja auch *hier* gerade mit dem Kauf einer "aufblasbaren Schwimmhilfe" - wenn auch nicht nur zum Angeln ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Mir geht es eigentlich um die Beweglichkeit und Lage auf dem Wasser. Aber vor allem ich will nicht ständig mit dem Arsch im Wasser sitzen und mir die Nieren abfrieren.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

wenn du nicht immer im Wasser sitzen willst geht ja nur nen Ponton ... 
aber ob das dann auf Dauer halt Spaß macht mit der Schlepperei ?
Schlauchboot oder son Kajak ? 
für den Pries eines Pontonbootes gibts ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten - Bananaboat z.B. 
oder werden nur Bellys erlaubt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ...
> werden nur Bellys erlaubt ? |kopfkrat



Leider...


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

tja ... dann alles nen Rechenbeispiel :m

Belly : klein und mehr oder weniger billiger mit Ar*** im Wasser 

PB : sehr viel größer und teurer - dafür dann trocken und etwas flexibler einsetzbar u.a. auch mit nem E-Motor - denke damit kann man ggf mehr Strecke machen

Echolot usw geht sicher bei beiden Möglichkeiten

was die Packmaße angeht kannst ja *hier* mal gucken - da ist nen Belly doch sehr viel handlicher


----------



## Hannes94 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Also bei den meisten "billigen" Belly´s  hängt der Hintern oft im Wasser...
Aber es giebt auch Belly´s mit nem aufblasbaren Sitz (z.b. Guideline Drifter  )da ist man nur bis zum Knie im Wasser ,außerdem liegt es super im Wasser


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrto8VlMaQA

Das ist recht klein und würde mir auch mehr als reichen, Packmaß ist ja überschaubar da man den Sitzteil abmontieren kann.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

das sieht doch in der Tat nach ner guten Alternative aus ! 
vielleicht nen büschn fummelig - aber für 149.- € kann man ja fast nix verkehrt machen ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Laut MB ist das nicht die "letzte" Version, er bekommt die Tage noch paar Anbauten (Ruderhalterung und Motorhalterung mit Rutenhalter) das ist dann schon eine Überlegung, bei 9-11 ha ist zwar nicht die Welt aber etwas mobiler als mit Gewaltwürfen die Seen abzuklappern, gerade in der kommenden Jahreszeit.

Mit dem tragen muß ich mir echt was überlegen, ist ja nicht nur das Boot was ans Wasser muß, das ganze noch 1 km über Waldwege...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Ich suche auche in Pontoon-Boot, aber meint ihr das billig-Teil ist nicht Geldverschwendung für mich als (Noch)-Schüler?


----------



## zanderandi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit Pontoon-Booten.
Preislich und im Packmaß ist das von MB-Fishing sicher nicht zu schlagen aber man bekommt auch nicht wirklich viel und da kommt es wieder drauf an was man braucht.
Mich würde diese Art von Rudern stören.
In der Zeitsdchrift Blinker hab ich eine Anzeige von ihm gesehen wo das Boot mit besagter Ruten- und Motohalterung abgebildet ist plus Ankerseilrolle. Da kostet es dann auch schon 249 Euro.

Wer noch Ruder, Ablage für Batterie, verstellbare Beinablagen oder einen Alurahmen usw. möchte muss dann etwas mehr Geld hinlegen.

Die Vorteile sind soweit ich gelesen habe neben der erhöhten Sitzposition die Wendigkeit, Schnelligkeit und Flexibilität.
Ich denke auch das man zum Aufbau nicht viel länger braucht als beim BB wenn man es vorher schonmal zusammen hatte.

Nachteil neben dem Preis soll wohl ein schnelleres und unkontrollierbareres Abdriften sein, denn beim Angeln hat man die Rute statt Ruder in der Hand und beim BB kann man das mit den Flossen machen.

Mfg


----------



## dreampike (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade die Einbauanleitung des MTB-Pontoons angeschaut und stelle mir die Frage, wie bequem man da wirklich drauf sitzt, schließlich ist das ein Gestell, über das eine Art Bezug gespannt wird. Sitzt man dann drauf und sinkt bei entsprechendem Gewicht ein wenig ein, drückt doch voll die vordere Stange an die Oberschenkel, wie bei einem Camping-Stuhl, nur dass man die Beine nicht auf dem Boden hat. Mit länger bequem sitzen und mit den Füssen paddeln stelle ich mir äußerst unbequem vor... Eine Vorrichtung für Ruder konnte ich auch nicht entdecken.
Ich möchte doch noch einmal eine Lanze für das Bellyboot brechen. Der Vorteil eines Bellybootes ist ja, dass ich die Hände frei habe zum Fischen und währenddessen mit den Füßen paddeln und steuern kann. Das schafft man bei geruderten Booten nur mit Ankern, insbesondere bei stärkerem Wind. Zum anderen habe ich beim Bellybooten eine 5mm-Neopren-Wathose mit Fleeceunterwäsche an. Gefroren habe ich damit noch nie, lediglich die Füße werden klamm, wenn ich zu wenig paddele. Aber das ist bei einem Pontoonboot genauso.  Mit meinem U-Boat von Creek Company komme ich jährlich auf ca. 15 bis 20 "Paddeltage" und es hat mich seit 17 Jahren noch nie im Stich gelassen. Vom Gewicht (2,5kg) , Preis (Ebay USA ab 40$, direkt bei CC 129$) und vom Handling her ist es unschlagbar, man kann es leicht im Flieger mitnehmen und ich war damit auch schon u.a. in Neuseeland, Amerika und Irland. Einziger Nachteil ist in der Tat, dass es eher langsam vorangeht, aber man sitzt wahnsinnig bequem, windgeschützt und mit den richtigen Flossen (Lightweight Fins von CC) kann man den ganzen Tag wunderbar vor sich her paddeln. Man kann es prima tragen, auch aufgeblasen. Da habe ich mir schon manches mal das Zurückpaddeln gespart, das Bellyboot geschultert und bin zurückgelaufen. Und umwerfen kann einen kein Sturm und ein Fisch erst recht nicht, da hätte ich eher bei einem Pontoonboot meine Bedenken, mit dem Belly bin ich auch während des Drills noch manövrierfähig. Wer Sorge hat, dass man vom Bellyboot aus nur kleine Fische fangen kann, der sehe sich folgendes Video an: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv7jJj8ONvM

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Mal ne Frage, wie beständig ist das Material, ich mein da verirrt sich auch mal schnell ein Haken oder nicht? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Beim Pontoon kannst genau so mit den Flossen strampeln  Nur der Allerwerteste ist ja nicht im Wasser. Die Füße kan man genau so runterbaumeln lassen.

Mir geht es nur um Kälteschutz in der kommenden Jahreszeit

Identisches Boot kostet bei anderen Anbietern schon wesentlich mehr

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3549_Guidestar-II.html



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wie beständig ist das Material, ich mein da verirrt sich auch mal schnell ein Haken oder nicht?
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Der Pontoon ist in einer separaten Tasche untergebracht, da ich es aber nie life gesehen habe kan ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Ich denke das Teil ist dann wirklich ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

nimm einfach ein Guideline Drifter. Sitzt im Trockenen und ist aus dem besten Material gefertigt.
Bzgl. Abfrieren. Selbst im Winter bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur bin ich früher ohne Probleme 2-3 Std. mit einem RT U unterwegs gewesen. Vernünftige Wathose und mac hat keine Probleme. OK mit dem jetzigen Guideline ist das alles aber doch deutlich wärmer.

Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ... OK mit dem jetzigen Guideline ist das alles aber doch deutlich wärmer.
> 
> Grüße


Ach nee...


----------



## zanderandi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Schade, hab gerade gesehen das es das Pontoon vor 3 Monaten schon für 99 € gab.

Mfg


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Melde mich dann auch mal zu Wort 

Ich hatte bis jetzt sowohl ein Belly als auch ein Pontoon-Boot!
Das Belly hab ich mittlerweile verkauft...

Zum Pontoonboot.
Das für mich wichtigste Argument ist, dass man mit dem Pöscher aus dem Wasser ist!
Desweiteren befindet sich viel weniger unter als über Wasser.
Was heißt das für uns? Man muss weniger Masse durchs Wasser befördern und es erleichtert enorm.
Ich war mal mit 2 Bellyangler bei uns auf dem See, erstmal war ich viel schneller an den Spots, durch das Rudern, es war viel weniger kraftraubend.
Besonders als Anfänger unterschätzt man wie anstrengend das Paddeln mit den Beinen ist.
letzten Endes durfte ich beide abschleppen 

Naja...Das Pontoonboot ist einfach größer, so kann man, falls es die Situation erfordert auch mal aufstehen, aber bitte mit Vorsicht, die Beine lege ich sowieso meisten rechts und links auf die Schwimmkörper weil das Rudern sehr viel einfach wird dadurch.

Der einzige kleine Nachteil beim Pontoon ist, dass man beim Schleppen keine Hände frei hat, weil man diese ja zum Rudern braucht, finde ich jetzt nicht sooo schlimm, man kann die Rute immer irgendwo verkanten, hab so auch schon mit 2 Ruten geschleppt, das geht alles.

Mit ein paar kreativen Stunden kann man sich Echolothalter und Rutenhalter selbst bauen, genug Platz ist auf dem Ding!

Und das wohl wichtigste Argument...Ich fühl mich auf dem Pontoon einfach sehr viel sicherer als auf einem Belly, weiß nicht warum, aber es ist einfach so.

Aufgebaut ist es auch schnell und man kanns auch unaufgebaut allein ans Wasser Tragen, in einem Stück...kluges Packen ist angesagt, Jungs! 

Naja und da Bilder ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte sagen, hier mal ein paar Bilder.

Wer Fragen hat, darf sie gern stellen 

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/8383/pontoonboot.jpg
http://img840.*ih.us/img840/2661/p1040220f.jpg
http://img690.*ih.us/img690/8495/p1040221z.jpg
http://img714.*ih.us/img714/2996/bellybootrutenhaltersei.jpg
http://img715.*ih.us/img715/1965/p1040231z.jpg
http://img801.*ih.us/img801/5794/p1050367.jpg
http://img188.*ih.us/img188/4553/dsc00487vi.jpg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Guido wie schauts aus? 400 bar auf die Hand und ich kanns haben?  
Echt n feines Teil


----------



## s_rathje (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Niiiiice pic von Philip und mir 
Ich hau mich weg!
Werde mich demnächst auch mal mit dem Thema Belly vs. Ponton auseinandersetzen. Bis jetzt sehe ich den einzigen Nachteil der Ponton Boote in deren Preis xD
Da ich aber auch zu arm bin um billig, sprich 2-3mal zu kaufen, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch ein Ponton Boot zulegen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Habe gerade über den Teich geschaut, also bnei ebay.com gibt es die dollsten Teile für einen kleineren Preis


----------



## s_rathje (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Eventuell auch eine Alternative zum Ponton Boot wäre ein Sit on Top Kajak. Bekommt man ab ca. 500 Euro. Von den Fahreigenschaften her, müsste so ein Kajak ein Ponton Boot übertreffen, einziges Problem könnte der Transport werden..


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

aber mal zurück zu den Fakten:

Erlaubt sind Belly Boote und keine Ponton Boote. Der große Unterscheid ist einmal die Größe und die Art der Fortbewegung. Ein Ponton erinnert dann doch schon eher an ein normales Boot als an ein Belly.
Ob Ponton Boote überhaupt zulässig sein werden wage ich mal zu bezweiflen. Wir hatten in unserem Verein mal eine Ähnliche Situation und da wurde sich klar gegen normale Boote ausgesprochen weil die dirch die Paddelschläge einfach zu viel Unruhe verbreiten. Und ein Ponton wird nun mal auch mit Paddel bewegt.
Auf gut Deutsch, da wird es sicherlich im Verein zu Ärger kommen !
Und noch ein Nachteil von "größeren" Belly´s oder Ponton. Mach mal eine Handlandung z.Bsp von einem Karpfen. Klappt nicht, weil man nicht drankommt. Klappt aber auch schon nicht mit meinem Guideline.
Gelegentlich mache ich mir mal den Spaß, wenn mal wieder so ein Schwarm größerere Karpfen da rumdümpelt, ein paar Karpfen zu ärgern. Die Landung (ich bevorzuge vom Belly die Handlandung) war fürher (mit dem RT U) nie ein Problem. Untern Karpfen packen, schwupps auf den Schoß. Auch bei größeren Karpfen (ü 70cm) kein Problem. Nun mal wieder so einen Ü70er vom Guideline gedrillt und siehe da, shit, nix mehr mit drunterpacken und schwupps liegt er auf dem Schoß. Man kommt einfach nicht mehr weit genug rüber. Jetzt schleppe ich für solche Fälle doch wieder den Watkescher mit :-(


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Ich Fische auch von einem Guideline Belly Boot allerdings auf Zander.

Wenn wir im Winter bei 1 Grad Wassertemperatur und Minus 5 draußen Vertkal auf Zander angeln ist ein großer Vorteil das man viel mehr in Bewegung ist und man keinen Lärm macht. In meiner 5mm Wathose trage ich Akkubetriebende Hitzesohlen die eigentlich fürs Skifahren gedacht sind und Thermowäsche sodass man locker 6Std Durchfischen kann. Bei meinem Guidline sitzt man auch auf dem Wasser und nur die Waden und die Füße sind im Wasser. Fische sogar mit 2Ruten gleichzeitig alles kein Problem wenn man sich ein bisschen was einfallen lässt.

Die Vertikalfischenden mit E-Motor an Pontoons und den Booten haben mehr mit der Kälte zu kämpfen wie wir. Mit Rudern ist das erst recht nicht machbar Vertikal zu Fischen.
SDC11014.jpg
SDC11043.jpg


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

coole Konstruktionen, selbst gebaut ?


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Ja alles Eigenbau. Habe aber schon wieder etwas geändert und Verfeinert. Alles aus Edelstahl!


----------



## Ritchard (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Ju hu!!
Ich bin nicht der einzige Verrückte der mit Wathosen im Winter vertikal angelt ;-)
Und mit den Heizsohlen das mach ich auch so ist allerdings nicht so perfekt da ich Wathosen mit Füßlingen hab und da die Passform nicht so optimal ist!

Aber mit der toten Rute hab ich noch nie gefischt da ich irgendwie angst hab eins vom verein drübergebraten zu bekommen... wegen Kunstköderangeln mit 2 Ruten! Gibt’s da keine Probleme bei dir?

Gruß Ritchard


----------



## thomsen3 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

naja was ein besseres pontoon mit allem drum und drann kostet..

da bekommt man ja fürn paar euro mehr schon ein gutes gebrauchtes boot.


----------



## Ritchard (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

... na ja wenn du ein boot hast brauchst noch einen Trailer und so weiter mein Pontonboot schnall ich mir aufs dach und bin flexibel...
Es gibt so viele gewässer ohne Slipstelle und mit dem ponton oder belly kannst auch da vertical angeln wo E-Motoren verboten sind!

Gruß Ritchard


----------



## thomsen3 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*



Ritchard schrieb:


> ... na ja wenn du ein boot hast brauchst noch einen Trailer und so weiter mein Pontonboot schnall ich mir aufs dach und bin flexibel...
> Es gibt so viele gewässer ohne Slipstelle und mit dem ponton oder belly kannst auch da vertical angeln wo E-Motoren verboten sind!
> 
> Gruß Ritchard


 genau...
deshalb reicht mir persönlich mein BB auch voll kommen aus


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*



Ritchard schrieb:


> Ju hu!!
> Ich bin nicht der einzige Verrückte der mit Wathosen im Winter vertikal angelt ;-)
> Und mit den Heizsohlen das mach ich auch so ist allerdings nicht so perfekt da ich Wathosen mit Füßlingen hab und da die Passform nicht so optimal ist!
> 
> ...




Nein überhaupt nicht. wurde so schon oft kontroliert.


----------



## argon08 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

ich gehöre auch zu den leuten die für pontoon sind!
hier mal ein kleiner ausflugsbericht am main von mir!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203448

ich bin der meinung das jede bootsform ein pro und ein contra hat! will damit sagen das es gewisse vorteile und nachteile gibt und jeder sollte sich seine eigenen gedanken machen was für ihn wichtig ist oder wodrauf er verzichten kann!
nachteil eines pontoons ist ganz klar die aufbauzeit. ich brauche für meines wenn es komplett aufgebaut werden muss ca 45-60 min dies beinhaltet dann aber auch aufpumpen der pontoons, echolot , motor + batterie montage, zubehör welches ich zum fischen brauche ( ruten, köder, verpflegung usw) wenn ich schon vorbereitet ans wasser komme sprich pontoon schon aufgeblasen, teilmontiert verringert sich die zeit um ca die hälfte.man bekommt alles incl motor und batterie in jeden pkw gepackt brauch dafür also kein extra transportsystem und das couger ist schon eines der grösseren boote.
slippen bedeutet für mich immer direkt am wasser aufbauen und nur noch ins wasser gleiten lassen, dies kann man meist auch alleine machen.
ein gutes pontoon kann man auch mal an stark fliessende und auch grössere gewässer mitnehmen und man ist schnell und flexible.man hat eine recht gute sitzposition dadurch hält man es recht lange auf dem wasser aus!


----------



## Goatie (28. April 2011)

*AW: Pontoon vs Belly*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe gerade mit großem Interesse dieses Thema durchgelesen, weil ich selbst über die Anschaffung eines BB oder Potoon nachdenke. 
Meine Frage wäre: Wie ist denn die Stabilität der Geräte bei (leichtem) Wellengang? Ist da ein BB wegen niedrigerem Schwerpunkt nicht sicherer?

Grüße,

Goatie


Edit: Welche Bootsform ist bei (leichter) Dünung die Stabilere? Ich denke da jetzt an Ostsee oder auch Flüsse.


----------

